# Texas FlyFishers @ Houston Fishing Show



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

TFF AT THE HOUSTON FISHING SHOW​ GEORGE R. BROWN CONVENTION CENTER​ MARCH 05 - 09​
Just wanted to announce something new for this year's Holder's Fishing Show (better known as The Houston Fishing Show) being held down at the George R. Brown Convention Center, March 5th - 9th 2014. The Texas FlyFishers (TFF) are going to represent our ever expanding fly fishing community and have a large double booth exhibit aimed at bringing awareness to the fishing public as to what fly fishing in Texas is all about. We all know there are many people who have been using conventional tackle for years, but also may be interested in taking their angling skills to the next level. Make no mistake, this is where fly fishing comes to the forefront.

TFF is bringing in some of Texas's top fly fishing guides, outfitters and fisherman each available for you to mingle with and discuss the positive direction fly fishing is going today. For you Saltwater â€œjunkiesâ€ come and meet Captain Ben Paschal, Captain Steve Soule, and Captain Brent Hodges. These guys cover the entire Texas coast and have helped bring saltwater fly fishing to a vast number of anglers who before never dreamed of fly fishing the backwaters of our beautiful Texas Coast. Weâ€™ll also have for you, "I just gotta get away" guys, Mr. Jason Edgecombe representing Eva's Bonefish Lodge, a remote fly-in fishing destination down on Andros Island in the Bahamas. He'll get your blood boiling just talking about the endless fly fishing, diving/snorkeling, and outdoor adventure opportunities you can have while there.

We didn't forget the fresh water scene either. We'll have Captain's Kevin Hutchinson and Brent Hodges discussing the advantages of using a fly rod in the super gin clear waters of the Texas Hill Country. â€¦and let me tell you catching a four pound small mouth bass or beautiful rainbow trout on a 4-5 wt. fly rod will test your resolve while watching their aerial displays. Remember the Guadalupe River has been voted one of Americaâ€™s top 100 trout fishing destinations and it is right here in Texas for all of us to enjoy.

The Texas FlyFishers will have casting and equipment demonstrations at the casting "pond" and maybe even challenge a few of the conventional hot shots to some accuracy contests. But speaking of equipment, the Texas Fly Fishers are proud to announce we will have for your viewing for the first time in Texas, the "SOLO SKIFF" designed and built by veteran boat manufacturer, Mr. Tom Mitzlaff who founded the Mitzi Skiff line of shallow water fishing boats still so popular today! Tom will be flying in from Jacksonville, Florida and be in our booth ready to answer all your questions regarding the boat's performance and the advantage of fly fishing from his craft. Micro Skiffs are latest shallow water innovation for this generation of flats and river fishers. Donâ€™t miss this wonderful opportunity to meet a true pioneer in the boat building industry.

In addition, TFF will have some of our areaâ€™s top fly tiers crafting beautiful flies and discussing the how to's necessary for you to do the same. We'll also have on display some of the most unbelievably beautiful hand-made fly rods built by several of our members using skills learned directly from our own â€œin-houseâ€ rod building classes. There will be plenty of our club members at the show to discuss all the educational advantages one can gain through TFF to help transition into this wonderful sport we call fly fishing.

Weâ€™ll also be hosting some drawings for fly fishing prizes, where weâ€™ll be awarding fly casting lessons, fishing trips, and even fly rod and reel comboâ€™s to some lucky anglers. Weâ€™d love for you to stop by our booths (#419 and #420) to say hi and let's talk FLY FISHING!

Mike Graham 
TFF Promotions
832-298-3855


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great job, Mike! You and George really have done a heck of a job putting this together!


----------



## davembehr (Aug 10, 2012)

2nd that! Really glad to see TFF represented at the Fishing Show.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Fishing show starts on Wednesday, and the Texas FlyFishers are ready! Moved into the GRB yesterday, set up the booth, slide shows, banners, rod racks - ready to go! Kinda fun driving a jeep around inside the GRB... that was a new one.

Stop by and talk about fly fishing!

George


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Man things are going really well down at the GRB. Getting a lot of interest from the conventional guys too. The SoloSkiff is the BOMB. There hasn't been one negative word yet about the boat. Tom Mitzlaff will be there tonight to explain his craft. We have had over two hundred people stop by and listen about what our club is doing. The TFF folks helping down there are having a great time and that translates into positive energy. I am finding out lots of people have a fly rod or two in their family but are tentative to try and learn how to use it. Well that's where we come in! We are selling nothing, giving away casting and fly tying lessons and trips out on the water. What can be better than that. Come by and say Hi if you are down. We have had Les Lehman tying up some unbelievable flys. John and Shelby Carpenter will be tying this weekend as will some of the others in our club. Come talk to Jason Edgecombe about his lodge in the Andros Island and all the big "Bones" down there man! Brent Hodges will be in our booth this weekend talking about his big rainbow trout and fly fishing experiences down on the Guadalupe River. 

Also please come by and talk to Dave Steffic representing "REEL RECOVERY" and find out how we all can help men recovering from their bout with Cancer. It is great to see how a day fly fishing out on the water helps these guys deal with their illness. We all can learn a lot from these guys about perseverance too. STOP BY!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

What kind of prices are the offering on those soloskiffs? May be a good alternative to a gheenoe since they're so hard to find in TX.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

The solo skiff that was there belongs to a club member. Tom was there and I believe the price is $2650 for the boat. The engine that was on it was, I think, $950. The skiiff/glorified kayak (only waaaay better i.m.o.) weighs 130 lbs. http://www.soloskiff.com/
Tom also said that he is approximately 12 weeks out on it right now.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

bigfly55 said:


> The solo skiff that was there belongs to a club member. Tom was there and I believe the price is $2650 for the boat. The engine that was on it was, I think, $950. The skiiff/glorified kayak (only waaaay better i.m.o.) weighs 130 lbs. http://www.soloskiff.com/
> Tom also said that he is approximately 12 weeks out on it right now.


Nice. Thanks for the reply. I wish I could've made it to the show to come see the booth but unfortunately I had some other obligations. I've been looking at the soloskiffs and other small/ microskiffs for awhile. The lines on the soloskiff really caught my eye and it's pretty cool to see that it's self bailing too. Seems availability is a big problem as with all the smaller skiffs in Texas.


----------

